# my art journal



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I figured I would start a new thread with all my work and add it to this thread only, so all my stuff is in one place to view.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

My current commission is this one


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

This is the progress I have made. The full on face view is not an angle I usually prefer, but I'm actually pleased with the current progress so far...


----------



## Golden Horse

Looks good so far


----------



## Snizard93

Beautiful as ever


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

you are absolutly amazing!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you's  x


----------



## tinyliny

Nice use of dark and lights, and the pose is wonderful. This one will be great!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks tiny. I hope so too. I'm really enjoying this one. I plan to do exactly as the photo tells me - except for the eye dribble - I'm taking that off! lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Looks amazing so far


----------



## csimkunas6

Gorgeous!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Almost finished this one. Give me anything you got if you think something doesn't look right. Thanks...


----------



## Snizard93

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is looking amazing I cannot wait to see it done!


----------



## tinyliny

why is one ear much darker than other? not finished there yet? I would darken a bit more behind horse's right eye, just to pop it out a bit more to balance the other side a bit.
how big is this drawing? in inches or centimeters. I dont know A this or A that in paper sizes.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

tinyliny said:


> why is one ear much darker than other? not finished there yet? I would darken a bit more behind horse's right eye, just to pop it out a bit more to balance the other side a bit.
> how big is this drawing? in inches or centimeters. I dont know A this or A that in paper sizes.


Hi tiny. Yeah the ear wasn't finished in the above photo. I've almost finished this drawing. Ergh it's taking me forever. I only get to work a few hours a day on drawing. I've done more shading on the horse's left side than this photo and I've added his whiskers aswell. This on 8x10" paper.


----------



## Kayty

This is looking lovely Sarah 

I would just add a bit more in the way of tonal values, though you have great detail, the horse isn't 'popping' off the page yet. Combine deeper tones with your level of detail, and you will have an absolute ripper of a drawing there!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Kayty. Yes you are right, I start off too light on the paper 'afraid' I'm going to do it too dark, I think. Only it takes me longer this way because then I have to go over what I've done. hrrumphh


----------



## tinyliny

Absolutely Ripper! I love that. I am going to start using that. May I, Kayty? I bet everyone in Oz says that, but around here I will get some odd looks if I use that, and I love odd looks!

Yes, more dark , more cow bell! the darkness of the nostrils need to be in some other spots.

Cannot believ that is 8 by 10 paper!? then the image is only about 5 by 7? it looks like it must be much larger. The detail is exquisite! just Ripper!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I love it when there is a phrase used in another country and another hasn't heard of it and it becomes a cool word. I remember once saying ''I'm chuffed'' to a yank, and he was like, 'er, is that good or bad?' lololol

btw, if no-one knows what 'chuffed' means, it means 'I'm really pleased'.

OK...off......to....do.....more..........dark........Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

OK, almost done. More darker needed on the horse's left side, me thinks??


----------



## Snizard93

As beautiful and as detailed as ever!  I agree with you about adding darker tones, it'll really lift it off the page!


----------



## tinyliny

It's Ripper!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Snizard - any more current works from you??

Hahahahah tiny!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thanks Snizard - any more current works from you??
> 
> Hahahahah tiny!


Not yet, been real busy with college and stuff. I've got two commissions so I'll have some stuff posted soon  Hopefully gonna buy some pastels to work with too.


----------



## Kayty

tinyliny said:


> It's Ripper!


Australian education lesson 101 - 
Its A ripper :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Kayty said:


> Australian education lesson 101 -
> Its A ripper :lol:


 
So, it's noun? not an adjective? Sorry.


----------



## Kayty

Yep 

Don't worry tiny, I'll teach you the ways of the Aussies


----------



## tinyliny

I am all ears, eyes and ***.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Ok guys. I'm done with this drawing. I added more dark, but I don't know if overdid it? :-| I also need to scan this because I'm just not getting the quality I want on camera. Oh well. It's like, midnight here and this is taken in dim light. I will scan it tommorrow and stick a better picture in my album.
The lady is thrilled with it anyway, which gives me comfort. Next one in sight! YAY!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Ooops I thought I rotated it. Obviously not. Sorry guys, you've gotta tilt your heads.. or your laptop? Your choice really. LOL


----------



## Snizard93

I don't think you over did it, I think it looks great :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Snizard  I mean't to say aswell about creating the image into a black and white version using windows live photo gallery. I found it helps to get the tones better.


----------



## Kayty

Its time like this that I love having such a light laptop 

It looks great, you haven't over 'cooked' it at all. I definitely prefer the darker, completed piece to the lighter WIP's. It's just a matter of biting the bullet, getting brave and going darker - and 99% of the time, going darker works!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

black and white version


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Kayty. Ok resized and rotated, and easier to compare with the above.


----------



## Snizard93

Yes, I did that with my last drawing. Converting the reference photo to black and white did help me a lot


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I've got a facebook page if any of you guys want to 'like' it. I'll be doing free competitions again from time to time on there, so keep updated. 

Link to facebook removed
~Moderating team


----------



## Snizard93

Facebook link removed

~Moderating team


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Ooops apologies mods. I thought it was only in the signature you weren't allowed to add your link?...


----------



## Kayty

Sorry Sarah, any links to social media sites we can't allow. We allow links to personal blogs or websites, if you contact the Administrator and ask to be a linking member


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Kayty! Sorry this must be stated somewhere in the small print which I didn't read (bet you get this alot, and I just added to it! Doh!)


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

If anyone is interested... I'll be holding another competition for a free drawing via my website. There will be lots more entries this time, but everyone has a chance (a better chance if you send a good, clear, horse head profile, high def photo though!).

you can PM me for info and website link. 


Plus I got two more commissions today! Woohoo - of horses of course.

I had an enquiry for a human portrait today which was kinda scary because people are much harder to draw, so I thought I'd try and practise a little beforehand. Can anyone guess who this might turn out to be?..


----------



## Snizard93

Wow Sarah that is stunning :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Sniz. Do you know who it might be???? Clue: a singer


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thanks Sniz. Do you know who it might be???? Clue: a singer


Hmmm.. kinda hard to see at the moment (that is in no way an insult to your work, its beautiful!). My first guess is going to be Whitney Houston (RIP).


----------



## Kayty

Girl - don't worry yourself about people. The portrait you did of me and Hugo, you did beautifully. You can certainly do people!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Girl - don't worry yourself about people. The portrait you did of me and Hugo, you did beautifully. You can certainly do people!


I have to agree, I saw that drawing and it was amazing!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aw. Thanks guys! Not offended at all - Ok - I was 'rolling deep' in thought tonight with my pencils.................. theres another clue


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Aw. Thanks guys! Not offended at all - Ok - I was 'rolling deep' in thought tonight with my pencils.................. theres another clue


Adele :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Yup - you got it!  LOL


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Yup - you got it!  LOL


Well, like I said, it looks AWESOME! And I can't wait to see it finished :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

It might have to take a hold actually. I got two confirmed commissions today and another competition coming up via my website and fb page. You know how slowly I work!!! lol


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> It might have to take a hold actually. I got two confirmed commissions today and another competition coming up via my website and fb page. You know how slowly I work!!! lol


Awesome about the commissions :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Adele has a bit more make-up on today. Hahaa


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

For some reason my camera has decided to pick up the eye on the right darker than the left. Its not like that in the flesh... oh well


----------



## LadyNeigh

Wow that's awesome!! You are definetly my art aspiration (did I say that right?)


----------



## Snizard93

Why the hell were you worried about drawing people? You should see mine... :shock:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aww thanks LadyNeigh 
Sniz - I always thought I couldn't..... but Ive happily surprised myself. I guess you just have to forget it's a human face and take extra care that proportions are EXACT, because it can make the person's face look totally different if proportions are wrong.
I really hope this ends up looking like Adele though!!! lol It is MEANT to be her.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Aww thanks LadyNeigh
> Sniz - I always thought I couldn't..... but Ive happily surprised myself. I guess you just have to forget it's a human face and take extra care that proportions are EXACT, because it can make the person's face look totally different if proportions are wrong.
> I really hope this ends up looking like Adele though!!! lol It is MEANT to be her.


I havn't tried a human face since Art in school, that was nearly three years ago now. My attempt was awful. Maybe I should try again... or maybe not... :shock:

Anyway, yours looks really great! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

This is how far I've got with Adele. She still needs more shading on her face. Another 3 commissions requested today and competition entries are still coming in, with another week to go. Must upload some others. I have also been requested to draw a friend's husband :shock:


----------



## Kayty

How do you get such smooth texture for her skin? 
I have never had a go at people in graphite, and I'm so used to drawing fur that I wouldn't have a clue how to do a smooth texture like human skin!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I use the F pencil first and make an angle on it and use that with extreme caution as a base. I then go over areas that need darkening in ones ranging from B to 6B. This much has taken me hours so far.


----------



## Snizard93

Sarah that is amazing :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

I envy how smooth you can shade! I'm always like "Careful...carefully...SCRATCHY BIT" :lol:


----------



## Flintlock

I love your work, very nice and crisp! Excellent!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks for all the nice compliments 
Adele can wait for now, I'll come back to her. Next one:
Meet 'Rufus'.... (in progress)


----------



## mystykat

Wow... you are a shading master... Just incredible.


----------



## tinyliny

It's going to be smashing. the horse has a lot of personality and I can see that you are already catching that.


----------



## Snizard93

Sarah, you really are my graphite inspiration!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Woahhh!!! Steady on!! You're reallllly awesome at art!!! WOW!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you so much for all the nice words. I'm blushing 

Here is Rufus almost done.
Update: I have 10 ten commissions in line now. :shock: I put up a ridiculous special price offer and now Im snowed under. Im am starting to feel the pressure AND my competition finishes next week. Help me!!!! My little snail butt can't work that quick!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Rufus still needs to go to to the hairdressers and tack shop for his detailing


----------



## Kayty

That is just stunning Sarah!!!! You've got those darks nailed now
And - HAHA *points and laughs* that'll teach you for ridiculously under pricing your work


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you, Kayty.
How do you tell customers nicely that they might have to wait a year for drawings??? lol


----------



## Kayty

Tell them that you will pay them hahaha


----------



## Snizard93

Stunning! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

looks so very real, it's amazing!


----------



## lilruffian

Love the detail in your drawings! Wonderful work!


----------



## LadyNeigh

Do you have a deviantART account thing??


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks for comments.
No I don't, LadyNeigh. :? I suppose I should, right?? More views = more interest = more commissions, right? 

Rufus is finished. Yay!


----------



## Snizard93

So so good :lol:


----------



## Equusketch

How have I missed this Thread? Stunning work!!!! Especially the portrait of Adele. She is spot on! 

I hear you about the getting overwhelmed with discounted drawings. I ran a fundraiser last year for 50% discounted drawings AND donated to several other fundraisers. I did literally "dozens" of drawings at 0 profit to myself. I am STILL working on portraits from those fundraisers and have been feeling a little burnt out as a result. I swore I wasn't going to take any commissions after I got caught up on fudraiser stuff, but I have a few orders already and just couldn't say no. At least I will be making some money from these portraits. Good luck getting caught up and just be honest with people. I'd rather tell them it's going to take longer than promise them a fast turn around and not be able to complete the portrait as promised.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Sniz.

Thanks Equusketch. Yes, I am feeling a little overwhelmed and have bitten all my nails off (I bite my nails when Im stressed, seriously!) The response I've had has just been amazing! And I'm running another free portrait competition on my website that finishes on Wednesday and have over 120 entries! With more coming in!!

I never imagined anything like this. But I agree 100% with you - I state to customers that I would rather 'take the time it takes' and do a fantastic drawing, rather than rush it and have it to them quicker.

I just want to thank EVERYONE on this artwork forum for the response and help you've all given me with ideas and drawings. It's helped me alot.  x


----------



## ElaineLighten

Rufus is beautiful :3
I'm sooo looking forward to seeing Adele finished!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Imma hijack this thread slightly muaha.

All those who are aware of Sarah's art competition.. Duffy made the short list 

However.. need your votes to help us get there!! If you would like to help Duffy and I, please PM me so I can send you the link...

Hijack over muahaha


----------



## Hickory67

Excellent work with shading and texture. I also am impressed with your ability to capture likeness of the subject - that's my biggest challenge right now.


----------



## LadyNeigh

You have to tell me if you get deviantart so i can stalk... er.. watch you!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

lol LadyNeigh. I must think about getting one set up just for you ;-) heehee

I've got two commissions almost done but I cant post them on here til the end of the month because they are surprise ones for special people.
I doubt either one of the special people come on here, but I can't risk these ones getting out for fear it might spoil the surprises.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Next one in progress. Lovely little kitty who has now passed on. It's my first time actually drawing a cat, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## LadyNeigh

ooo looking good so far!! Poor cat


----------



## Snizard93

Looks real good so far! :lol:

P.S I am still getting terrible reference photos :-(


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks  Yeah, this reference photo is quite blurred, so I'm having to improvise with fur detailing. Takes so much longer this way!
Sniz - I added a bit of info to my site saying this:

What photo will make the best portrait?
Ideal photos to send to me for a good portrait should be all of the following:
• Very clear
• Not blurry
• High definition (when zoomed in, you can still see detail)
• Shows all of the subject's head (for a head portrait) or body (for a full body portrait) within the photo border
• Has good lighting
• Has clear features (eyes are open and nose/eyes can be seen etc) that are not covered
• A good sized photo of the animal
• Captures the viewer's attention

Please try to not send photos taken from mobile phones. These tend to lack quality than those taken with a digital camera. 


Maybe it would be an idea to say something like this to them? You could upload a good example photo next to a bad one for an example. I want to do this aswell, but Ive just been so busy.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thanks  Yeah, this reference photo is quite blurred, so I'm having to improvise with fur detailing. Takes so much longer this way!
> Sniz - I added a bit of info to my site saying this:
> 
> What photo will make the best portrait?
> Ideal photos to send to me for a good portrait should be all of the following:
> • Very clear
> • Not blurry
> • High definition (when zoomed in, you can still see detail)
> • Shows all of the subject's head (for a head portrait) or body (for a full body portrait) within the photo border
> • Has good lighting
> • Has clear features (eyes are open and nose/eyes can be seen etc) that are not covered
> • A good sized photo of the animal
> • Captures the viewer's attention
> 
> Please try to not send photos taken from mobile phones. These tend to lack quality than those taken with a digital camera.
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be an idea to say something like this to them? You could upload a good example photo next to a bad one for an example. I want to do this aswell, but Ive just been so busy.


Yeah that's a great idea


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Well guess, what? I got far with that cat and something was just not right. The paper was just not freaking working and I lost my umph. I'd bought some expensive paper online here and convinced myself it was slightly off-white, when it was actually cream. And the more I worked on it, the more freaking creamer it became. So bought some other paper and now back to square one. Ergh! Learning curve, learning curve......


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Sooooooo, here's the cat.
****, this was a hard drawing. The photo was blurred and he was lying back on the floor. But the kitty had passed away so I did my best. Any critiscism welcome. (Just need to fix a little bit on the collar too Ive just realised while uploading this)


----------



## LadyNeigh

There's something missing...but I don't know what...


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I know. I think it lacks 'depth'. I don't know. I think it needs more definition under the leftside whiskers and around the head. This drawing was about 50% improvisation. It had a big shadow over the face and the left side was almost white from the sunlight. Come on be ruthless...


----------



## DuffyDuck

I hate cats.
No joke.

But I'd cuddle that one.. I think you've done a darn good job!


----------



## tinyliny

Hate cats?!!!! how could you?



The drawing is lovely. I like the way you zero the focus in on the cat's face. he /she looks so relaxed and happy.
very, very nice job!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks guys. That helped. I'm starting to have a low time. The last 4 or so drawings have just not satisfied me 100% because of poor quality photos and I'm almost at a point where I want to refuse a drawing because of poor quality. It frustrates the hell outta me. I wanna do a Van Gogh and cut my ear off.

If you do have any niggling thing about ANY of my drawings DO TELL ME WHAT. I don't get offended easily. Thanks x


----------



## DuffyDuck

sarahdonotcutoffyourear.

I MEAN IT. I just read that and it looks like rear ****.

And tiny.. cus they're sneaksie little creatures BAM they're wrapped round your legs then BAM they're clawing your face off.. Nuuu me likely my doggies.


----------



## DressageDreamer

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I know. I think it lacks 'depth'. I don't know. I think it needs more definition under the leftside whiskers and around the head. This drawing was about 50% improvisation. It had a big shadow over the face and the left side was almost white from the sunlight. Come on be ruthless...


I would say it needs more shading to give it a more 3 dimensional look. I will say that your fur is amazing on the cat and that you have a lot of talent. 
Have you thought about using the waxy colored pencils? You can get a lot of "depth" using those.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks DDreamer. Yes, more shading I think you are right.
I HATE improvising. Ive got another one to do now that's probably 40% improvisation. At least its a horse though, I'll be better at improvising a horse. This horse has also passed away, so I'll post that soon. Ergh, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Snizard93

I know how you feel about rubbish photos!!


----------



## DressageDreamer

I love your cat drawing. Heck I would frame it and put it up in my house


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

OK, just uploading recent stuff Ive done. Gotta upload something lol


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

More of Adele. Thank goodness she now has some hair. Im liking this one.

Critique them all if you wish, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tinyliny

DuffyDuck said:


> sarahdonotcutoffyourear.
> 
> I MEAN IT. I just read that and it looks like rear ****.
> 
> And tiny.. cus they're sneaksie little creatures BAM they're wrapped round your legs then BAM they're clawing your face off.. Nuuu me likely my doggies.


Just love how dogs come up and stick their wet noses in your crotch, or jump up and put their dirty feet on your chest, slink around behind you to try and bite you, need to sniff every tree and mark it and bark mindlessly for hours. And, leave their poo where you can step in it.

That's my negatives. I like individual dogs and get along really well with them, but dont' like "dogginess" as a whole.


----------



## Snizard93

Aaaaaaaaaamazing :lol:


----------



## LadyNeigh

LOVE the horse one =D absolutely amzing =D


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

So this is the photo I'll be drawing for a charity event (IWAI). The photographer granted me permission to use his photo! Woohoo.
Arabian Bride | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I have to finish this by the end of the month! ARGH!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Couldn't get a decent picture of this one. No good sunlight today even on my balcony. I'll get a decent pic of it tomorrow and stick it in my album. This one was HARD. Ref picture was blurred quite a bit.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Wow thats great!!
Good look with the charity one!! It looks tricky!!


----------



## SionTheMonster

Amazing! ♥ I really should get back into drawing...


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks 

Some more stuff... the eye was shut in the ref photo and I was asked to make it open which was hard. Hope I pulled it off though......


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thanks
> 
> Some more stuff... the eye was shut in the ref photo and I was asked to make it open which was hard. Hope I pulled it off though......


Sarah, simply amazing! That is a really beautiful drawing. Do you think that technique to do hair would work on that hairy dog?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Some progress stuff...

Competition winner in progress - NO improvisation on this one! Yaaaaay! Photo was SO clear too. Good times......


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Some progress stuff...
> 
> Competition winner in progress - NO improvisation on this one! Yaaaaay! Photo was SO clear too. Good times......


Looking good!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Snizard93 said:


> Sarah, simply amazing! That is a really beautiful drawing. Do you think that technique to do hair would work on that hairy dog?


Thank you Sniz.
I guess it could? I've been using a thin paintbrush for blending hair, so I guess if you did the small individual sections and use the brush in the direction of the flows it could work?? I don't know, Im still learning and discovering new ways myself. That dog you have to do does scare me and Im not even the one drawing it! lol How about you take a small section and practise before you attempt it?


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thank you Sniz.
> I guess it could? I've been using a thin paintbrush for blending hair, so I guess if you did the small individual sections and use the brush in the direction of the flows it could work?? I don't know, Im still learning and discovering new ways myself. That dog you have to do does scare me and Im not even the one drawing it! lol How about you take a small section and practise before you attempt it?


Yeah, I'll practice beforehand


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

OK, I'm bored..
Uploading a few bits... 
Critiques appreciated please.

On the arabian one, I'm not drawing a black doorway in the background like the ref photo says and I made his halter black - more contrast.
Been using carbon pencils, charcoal and graphite with this one. Ignore his nose right now, it looks odd because all the tones aren't laid down. blah blah


----------



## Snizard93

They both look great! As always!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

They look amazing!! Cannot wait to see them finished!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Arabian in progress. Still more to do. This one is taking me FOREVER! Crits welcome please..


----------



## LadyNeigh

all just gorgeous!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks LadyNeigh. Ok, Ive just looked at this in mirror and Im seeing....
the right side above eye looks too fat
left ear needs thickening
left side of neck needs darkening
nose needs darkening
everywhere else mostly needs darkening

thoughts???


----------



## Miranda

Very good love the Arabian one!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

This one is looking amazing! And I agree about those things you pointed out


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Another commission completed. Bit of a challenge this one. Ref photos were all from 1978 - 90! I hope I pulled it off ok. This one's for a friend. She says she loves it so I'm happy, but crits welcome as always.


----------



## tinyliny

I love the very dreamy quality of the last two drawings. The shading is so smooth, it's as if you are looking through a blurry lense, such as filmmakers used to signify "dream". and it is anatomically perfect. there are good lights and darks, composition is balanced. the only crit I have is the nose seems unfinihsed. I would like to see a bit of a suggestion of the nostril and the lips. looks too unfinished.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks tiny. I've been blending recently which I think is giving it that effect, helps with a blurry photo too LOL.
Yeah, I spent ages on the head and I hear ya with it looking unfinished on the nose and lips. I just don't know how I can alter it though to co-ordinate with the ref pic. He was looking off to the right and not straight on. I'll see what I can do with that.


----------



## tinyliny

not having seen the reference photo I didnt' know. But, you can add a faint suggestion of the lips going up to the bit. that might be enough to define it better.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks tiny - that's great info. 
More on this arabian one... (I've just realised that the blurry thing might have something to do with my files being too big for the upload! DOH! My bad!) Sooooo here's a detailed version LOL.
(I still need to darken the left side of it and mane and do leadrope and neck decoration). I've spent way too long on this one already.


Edit: Hmm still looks blurry? It didn't on another forum?? Oh well, nothing new here: same picture HA


----------



## tinyliny

you could stop right now and it would need nothing more. It looks like the hrose is in bright sunlight. 

let it sit for awhile, if you can work on something else, then come back and see if you still feel the left side needs to be darker or whatever. may not need it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I agree with Tinlyiny leave it for a bit. You dont want to rush it now and ruin the picture. It looks amazing so far!


----------



## Snizard93

Amazing Sarah 

I see what you mean about the left side looking unfinished (the horses right side), perhaps just some shading on the cheek. Also the mane.

BUT I think you should listen to tiny. Just finish the lead rope and leave it for a week or two, you'll be able to judge it better after not seeing it for a while :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks everyone for the great input... but problem is I've got to send it this week! So it's now or never! It's for a charity event and it's going to go off to be framed. We'll see what happens and how far I get with it. Fingers crossed I don't ruin it. This photo of it is really bad actually :-(


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thanks everyone for the great input... but problem is I've got to send it this week! So it's now or never! It's for a charity event and it's going to go off to be framed. We'll see what happens and how far I get with it. Fingers crossed I don't ruin it. This photo of it is really bad actually :-(


Well, I think you should finish the lead rope, darken the cheek and mane SLIGHTLY and then leave it. Post another updated picture so we can see  Look at it again in a day or two, the day before you're sending it off, and you can make final adjustments.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I saw it on FB and it's absolutely gorgeous. You're doing a fantastic job with it


----------



## Phantomstallion

Gorgeous drawings. keep uploading


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks for the nice comments 

Well, guess what?!? The event was postponed until September!!!!! Arghghghghghhhh I only found out this week after busting my butt with the whole drawing LOL. Never mind. I guess I can do what you guys said and hide it in a drawer til then LOL. 
But I guessed it's finished. I've been told I should still darken the jaw line more (like you said, Sniz) so I'll do that later. I'll upload this only once more only cos I've uploaded it already like a billion times.

And then there's another in progress.

I've found myself a FANTASTIC new pencil which is a Faber-Castell PITT oil base black monochrome and it's dark and more matt than usual shiny reflective graphite. I highly recommend it. It holds it's point nicely but is semi-eraseable.. anyway (enough about pencils)


----------



## tinyliny

I can't tell any difference, but it really is a SUPERB piece. you must have it professionally scanned. be sure to keep the copyright and this would make really nice printed piece.


----------



## flytobecat

To me it looks finished. I don't know if it's just my computer but the left picture almost looks like it is in sepia tones making it look almost like an old photograph.
Really nice work. Very expressive.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Couple recent ones.
One commission, one comp winner


----------



## Snizard93

Look just like black and white photographs, but better :wink:


----------



## Kayty

Absolutely sensational work, I adore your skills with graphite. And you have gotten much braver using darker tones, beautiful!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Absoloutky Beauftiul!! And I agree with Kayty you are much more bolder with your darks !!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks so much.


----------



## tinyliny

Both are very nice pieces. I bet the client was over the moon!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Really good!


----------



## LadyNeigh

blimey these are beyond amazing!!!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks for previous comments  xx

Not posted on here much... maybe 'cos... errmm..... I haven't done much LOL! Been so busy lately... anyway..
Here's one in progress...


----------



## rosieroo

They're sooo realistic!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Omg Sarah!! I cant get over your drawings they are AMAZING! 
Quick question- How do you go about doing your eyes? they always look soooo realistic!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you so much.
Hi Caitlin! The eyes: I'm a perfectionist with detail so I just try real hard to get everything in the right placement with the right amount of tone.
I'm now doing eyes with charcoal and carbon pencils though. Carbon and charcoal is so different from graphite, and it's taking me a while to get used to it. Both are darker and blacker than graphite but in turn it will give you more contrast, making it look more real, and they don't have that shiny reflective 'glare' that dark graphite gives off.

Ever since I stumbled across a JD Hillberry video, I've been frustrated as hell trying to improve my drawings!! lol But yanno - No pain, no gain! Check out this video below. If you can't be bothered to watch it all (I think you should though - its awesome!) skip to 8:10 and look at the eye example.





 
Most of the time, the more contrast there is in a drawing, the more eye-catching it will be. BUT the more darker graphite that there is, means the more reflective shiny glare there will be. :-( (which, in his opinion, and I agree, takes away from the realism you are trying to create)

I also build up with layers of graphite/charcoal/carbon and use a fine tip paintbrush to 'blend' the medium into the paper - it makes it appear smoother. Hope that helps? x


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou so much Sarah! I have watched the first 4 minutes so far and it is already so usefull!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow just watched the whole thing!! I never even bothered about the 'shine' in my drawings... I never thought much of it but now after listening to what he said it so makes sense! When he put both the eye drawings side by side I was astonished at how different they were and how the graphite one lacked so much depth!! Thankyou so much for showing me that , that is going to help me so much!

Edit: Did I hear correct when he said that you couldn't put charcoal over graphite? Or did I imagine that? haha


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Exactly! Me too! I was so comfortable with graphite alone and my work up until I saw this and then I thought ''****, it does make sense and he's so right (I think)!!'' So I've been at war with myself ever since and it almost feels like it's having to learn to draw all over again because I've been doing it wrong (well, not wrong, but could have been better!) all these years!!!

It's frustrating lol

But then again, some artists just aren't bothered by that shine, so each to their own I guess. 

And yes, they don't mix well together. You _can_ go over very very lightly applied graphite and blend them, but if you've got alot of graphite down on your paper, it's then too flat and 'slick' and it won't hold anything on top of it.
So you can put charcoal/carbon down first and then go over with graphite - but not easily the other way around.
It's trial and error, and it depends on what paper you are using too. 

I'm trying to get my hands on that 'no shine' Kimberly 9xxb pencil - it's made in the USA and its not readily available in many other countries.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Haha I know what you mean! I think I am a bit stupid for not thinking of it before! 
I would soooo love to get that pencil as well!!! Would be so good for the darks


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Almost done. I've spent so many hours on this already. Worth it though. I think I go a bit overboard on detail lol


----------



## tinyliny

Geez! time indeed! It looks like you drew every hair. It's absolutely lovely.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thankyou tiny. I think I'm getting sucked into that hyperrealism stuff.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I dont think you go overboard with the detail at ALL!! I absoloutly love this one it is so soft but yet has amazing detail  Well Done Sarah!


----------



## jolie1234

wish i could draw like that! haha


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks Caitlin and jolie1234. 

Sooooo, I've finally finished this for good!! (This is a photo. I have a rubbish scanner)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It turned out so wonderfully!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow I LOVE it!! It is so realistic!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thanks so much 

Ok, another new one. Real happy with this one.


----------



## rosieroo

God that last drawing is amazing!! It looks like a photo. Well done!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

beautiful!!


----------



## LadyNeigh

JEPS YOU ARE JUST SO AMAZING!! wow wow wow


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you Rosieroo, Caitlin and LadyNeigh  xxx


----------



## sinsin4635

OMG.If your artwork is'nt hanging in a famous gallery somewhere, it should be!! You have some of the most realistic horse drawings i have ever seen! You should be makin bank off of commissions alone! Your talent is amazing! Gosh how i envy you! Please keep posting your work!


----------



## sinsin4635

Do you have a website or something with more of your work?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aww thanks hun. lol I wish I was making bank loads of money! Sadly Im not, Im new at commissions actually and starting off with very cheap rates in comparision to other established people out there. IMO it's the only way to do it, gotta climb that ladder somehow 

I only started drawing again afters years of not doing any at all, but I've stuck at it and I'm finally at a stage where Im beginning to actually like the work I produce (good quality photos help!!).
btw I *LOVE* your signature 'I WILL FOREVER BE A STUDENT OF THE HORSE' 

Awesome


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

ok some new ones


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I really enjoyed doing these ones :wink:


----------



## Kayty

Looking fabulous!!!! Haven't popped my head in the art section for a while (too depressing, I've got no time to draw at the moment - at least I can poke my head in here while I'm at work  ), and am pleasantly surprised to see that you're still hard at it


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Amazing Sarah!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aw thank you Kayty and Caitlin! So nice.

I hope you find time to draw again soon Kayty. My brother is flying here on Friday for a holiday and then my Mum and stepdad are over after that, so I'll be mega busy too for the next 3 or so weeks! I just hope I still get time to do my commissions!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Oh what the heck, might aswell upload something!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Zzzzz more progress. Slowly but surely...


----------



## lilkitty90

im loving your artwork. it is soo gorgeous and realistic. definitely my art inspiration on your shading. its superb!


----------



## LadyNeigh

woahhh!!!

banned myself off dA so great to see stuff here =D


----------



## The Horse Lord

:-o:-o

those are AMAZING!
rediculously life-like drawings!

looks real enough to ride on 

this thread is a real inspiration to me


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Oh my, thank you lilkitty90, LadyNeigh and The Horse Lord 

LadyNeigh, you got banned?? Or you banned yourself from it because it's so addictive?? Hehe I love DA. I could sit for hours and hours on there just looking at all the wonderful art


----------



## tinyliny

I love all of those, but like the gray wiht the halter the best. I like that you are so brave with darks and lights. If I do the darkest thing first, like you did with the eye, then I struggle with the rest. I have to start light and work darker, kind of an all over approach. this last one you have going will be stunning. 
how big is it?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

tinyliny said:


> I love all of those, but like the gray wiht the halter the best. I like that you are so brave with darks and lights. If I do the darkest thing first, like you did with the eye, then I struggle with the rest. I have to start light and work darker, kind of an all over approach. this last one you have going will be stunning.
> how big is it?


Thanks tiny. Yeah that one was a quick sketch my new General's pencils (omg I love them!!). It was a real test for me to do something so loose as I normally love fine detailing.
Yeah I find I have to get my darks down right away (I generally like to get the eye done first which is usually one of the darkest areas). If I have my blacks down then for me it's easier to achieve the other tones (I do struggle with that). This last one is taking me ages. I've had a busy week but I'll try to finish this asap. Thanks for the encouragement with it. 


And it's 8x10 inches


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Almost there....


----------



## The Horse Lord

:-o:shock::-o:shock::-o:shock::-o

that is sooo good!

how do you draw all the hairs?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

The Horse Lord said:


> :-o:shock::-o:shock::-o:shock::-o
> 
> that is sooo good!
> 
> how do you draw all the hairs?


Hi  Thanks so much. I literally draw every single hair! lol It makes it look more real that way, but it can get tedious hence why they take me so long to do :-(

Sometimes I erase the hairs out with a putty eraser like I have done with this horse's forelock. I draw, erase, draw again and erase etc. It makes it look like real hair. I use charcoal and graphite together and blend too. 

Thank you btw to whoever starred my thread  x


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

And finished...


----------



## tinyliny

It's perfectly GRAND! I like the perspective and , well, it's **** near perfect.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you tiny  I surprised myself with this one. I'm well happy with it. *happy dance* I can't wait to upload on my FB page tomorrow! Good times....


----------



## tinyliny

Can I ask how long it ended up taking you? how big is it, and on what kind of paper? I like to visualize things in real life, not just a photo in cyber space.


----------



## LadyNeigh

AMAZING!! FABULOUS! thats great =D


----------



## The Horse Lord

LadyNeigh said:


> AMAZING!! FABULOUS! thats great =D


 That.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

tinyliny said:


> Can I ask how long it ended up taking you? how big is it, and on what kind of paper? I like to visualize things in real life, not just a photo in cyber space.


Thanks tiny, LadyNeigh and The Horse Lord 

Tiny, it took me many sessions over two weeks to finish. If I had to guess actual time spent on it... hmm I dont know...maybe 20+ 25+ hours, maybe more? I have no idea! It's on 8x10" and I used a canson smooth grain for it (it has a little texture to it). I used charcoal and graphite together throughout. The tooth of the paper allowed me to do that. 

I had a great time doing it  but now it's on to the next.. a beautiful warmblood


----------

